# Bok Choy



## Noirberrie (May 19, 2012)

Kind of a simple question. i went to the store today and i noticed bok choy has white stems.. do the rabbits eat this white stem? or just the green leafs


----------



## melbaby80 (May 19, 2012)

they eat it all, my buns like it


----------



## Noirberrie (May 19, 2012)

Great thanks.

I just wasnt sure..because if it was just the green leaf..it wouldnt be worth the cost for me!


----------



## melbaby80 (May 19, 2012)

http://www.sandiegorabbits.org/diet/foods.html

I use this as a guide.


----------



## caustin4 (May 19, 2012)

Mine eat the whole thing. Occasionally I will find a leftover white stem that no one wanted, but only if they have had a lot of it recently.


----------



## Noirberrie (May 19, 2012)

Is the white stem like a celery type stem?

Full of water


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 19, 2012)

Mine will eat it all. If you have a bunny with sludge problems you may want to pass as it's higher in calcium than some other veggies.


----------



## Nico (Aug 12, 2017)

In opposition to the leaves, the core and stems can give gas to your rabbit. It really depends on your rabbit digestive system. Rabbits can normally eat bok choy stems and cores. If your rabbit has a sensitive digestive system it should be served in smaller amounts or only from time to time. An idea is to freeze it for later. Now, you are able to give the white part in smaller amounts to your rabbit.
-------------------------------------
http://rabbits.life/can-rabbits-eat-bok-choy/


----------

